# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Pluckthorn Waldzither

## garryireland

_Moderators Edit:_ Items for sale belong in Classifieds. Please review Posting Guidelines.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Dude - there's classifieds for that kind of thing...  :Smile: 

http://www.mandolincafe.com/cgi-bin/...lassifieds.cgi

----------

